# Were to fish in Vail CO?



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Last week of July I'm going to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Vail</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">CO</st1:State></st1lace> for a week for my cousin?s wedding. Wondering if anybody has done any fishing around their and could point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I will be there also that week at the Vail Marriott. I have been told be quite a few people that the Blue River in Silverthorne, CO near the dam is best. Thats about 15 miles from Vail. Otherwise I have fished in Avon which is pretty much Vail in the river that runs thru town. Call the guide shops. To book a day shore trip it's $300 and they will give you lots of info. Good luck.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks that gives me some info to start looking around.


----------

